# me pregunto si gente que no pueda (Subjuntivo)



## moosescoops

Hola todos - quisiera saber si debería usar el subjuntivo en ésta frase:

"Me pregunto si gente que no pueda leer tenga perfiles de facebook."

Pienso que necesito el subjuntivo porque "que no pueda leer" es una clausula adjectival que trata de negación. ¿Es así?

¡Gracias!


----------



## chamyto

Tu frase quedaría así :

Me pregunto si gente que no pueda leer _tiene/tendrá_ perfiles en facebook.


----------



## Lurrezko

En todo caso, la frase tiene sentido si te refieres a los ciegos o a quienes se les prohíbe leer: esos son los que no *pueden*. Los que no han aprendido a leer, no *saben* hacerlo. Por lo demás, yo usaría indicativo:
_
Me pregunto si la gente que no sabe leer tiene perfiles en Facebook._

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

moosescoops said:


> "Me pregunto si gente que no pueda leer tenga perfiles de facebook."
> 
> Pienso que necesito el subjuntivo porque "que no pueda leer" es una clausula adjectival que trata de negación. ¿Es así?


No, la subordinada adjetiva no afecta a lo demás, puede ser suprimida, incluso:_ Me pregunto si ellos tienen cuentas en Facebook._

Cuando hablamos del_ si_ condicional, al estar en presente siempre va en indicativo: _Si lo haces, te daré..._ Ahora, cuando encabeza subordinadas sustantivas, hay casos en los que sí se usa el subjuntivo: _No sé si te guste_ (duda); pero incluso ese tipo de oraciones es visto como incorrecto en varios lugares (no en México). Mi recomendación es que con el presente siempre uses el indicativo después de la conjunción, es lo más fácil...


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

quizá me equivoco, pero en inglés creo que se dice 'he can read' para expresar 'él sabe leer'.
En español no se dice tanto 'puede leer' sino 'sabe leer', a no ser que se refiera a que 'no puede' por alguna otra causa: ceguera, etc.
'Puede' en este sentido sería como el 'be able to' del inglés.
Entonces la frase podría quedar así:
'Me pregunto si la gente que no sabe leer tiene perfil en Facebook.'
pero como esa forma parece que se refiere a 'toda la gente que no sabe leer', se podría decir de otra forma:
'Me pregunto si habrá gente que sin saber leer tiene perfil en Facebook.'
u otra:
'Me pregunto si en Facebook habrá perfiles de gente que no sabe/puede leer.' (como digo arriba, si se usara 'puede', habría que entender por el contexto que se está hablando de personas con impedimentos para poder leer, pues si hablamos de alguien que no sabe leer, presuponemos que puede).
Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Así es como yo lo diría: 

Me pregunto si *la* gente que no sabe leer tiene/**tenga* perfiles de facebook.

Sin ser pleno conocedor de la profundidad gramática asociada al subjuntivo, en este caso de suena bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I find a little weird the bit saying, "si gente que no sabe..."; still sounds almost literal to me. I would say, 

"Me pregunto si *la* gente que no sabe/puede leer tiene/tendrá cuenta en Facebook."
"Me pregunto si los que no saben/pueden leer tiene/tendrán cuenta en Facebook."

Moosescoops, could you give us the sentence in English, please? Or simply tell us if you mean "people who haven't learned how to read" or "people who have a reading disability."

Regards,


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

I'll let Moosescoops speak for him or herself. But I will say that in English, when we say someone can't read, we almost always mean that he is illiterate and has not learned how to read.


----------



## micafe

moosescoops said:


> Hola todos - quisiera saber si debería usar el subjuntivo en ésta frase:
> 
> "Me pregunto si gente que no pueda leer tenga perfiles de facebook."
> 
> Pienso que necesito el subjuntivo porque "que no pueda leer" es una clausula adjectival que trata de negación. ¿Es así?
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Yo usaría el indicativo en esa frase. "Me pregunto si gente que no *sabe *leer* tiene*....."

Nunca usaría el subjuntivo.


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

ok. for that meaning, in spanish we say: no sabe leer
and going offtopic, how would you say in english when someone is not able to read (blindness, etc)?


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Ivan Ferrer said:


> how would you say in english when someone is not able to read (blindness, etc)?



Typically, we would say "He is not able to read because he is blind." Thus, we would typically use "not able to" in the place of "can't" and we would typically specify the disability. Note that I say "typically." It's not a rule _per se; _I just think it would be uncommon to say "He can't read" when referring to a blind person. 

On the other hand, "he can't see" is ambiguous. It can mean he is physically able to see, but his view is blocked by something, or it can mean he is blind. Context readily provides the meaning.


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

ok thanks
regards


----------



## juan082937

moosescoops said:


> Hola todos - quisiera saber si debería usar el subjuntivo en ésta frase:
> 
> "Me pregunto si gente que no pueda leer tenga perfiles de facebook."
> 
> Pienso que necesito el subjuntivo porque "que no pueda leer" es una clausula adjectival que trata de negación. ¿Es así?
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Me pregunto si la gente que no sabe leer tenga una cuenta en facebook ( indirect question)
if the doubt is about its account in FACEBOOK the subjunctive is okay.


----------



## chamyto

juan082937 said:


> Me pregunto si la gente que no sabe leer tenga una cuenta en facebook ( indirect question)
> if the doubt is about its account in FACEBOOK the subjunctive is okay.



Discrepo, me suena muy raro el uso del subjuntivo "tenga" aquí. Creo que lo más usual es el indicativo (tiene/tendrá) .


----------



## juan082937

El subjuntivo es el modo por excelencia de la interpretación de la 'duda' no realidad y los deseos y sueños de la existencia.

Cuano uno se pregunta algo es porque no está seguro si un hecho = no sabe leer' tenga.


----------



## Peterdg

chamyto said:


> Discrepo, me suena muy raro el uso del subjuntivo "tenga" aquí. Creo que lo más usual es el indicativo (tiene/tendrá) .


Sí. Es algo de ciertas partes de AL. En España nunca sigue un subjuntivo presente después de un "si" condicional ni después de un "sí" partitivo o completivo (como en este caso). Sin embargo, es posible encontrar el subjuntivo después de un "si" partitivo por ejemplo en México.

En 1973 (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española), la RAE todavía decía que, en preguntas indirectas, había que emplear el indicativo. En la NGLE, matizan esa opinión y dicen que es posible encontrar el subjuntivo en ciertas partes de AL.


----------



## swift

En mi uso, y en el uso con el que estoy familiarizado, se construiría 'si + futuro': _me pregunto si tendrá_​.


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

Yo creo que lo que desmonta más la frase es el uso de la palabra 'gente'.
A veces va bien cambiar de contexto:
'me pregunto si alguien tendrá coche'
'me pregunto si alguien de los que han venido tendrá coche'
Ambas son correctas, entonces:
'me pregunto si alguien que no sabe/sepa leer tendrá perfil en fb'. Suena bien.
Usar 'alguien' me parece más apropiado para esta frase, pues 'gente' parece referirse a 'todos los que no saben leer'. En cambio 'alguien' hace una selección más precisa dentro de ese grupo ya preseleccionado.
Sonaría fatal decir: 'me pregunto si gente de los que han venido tendrá coche'.

Rizando el rizo podrían usarse las dos: 'me pregunto si entre la _gente _que no sabe leer, _alguien _tendrá cuenta en fb'. O quizá '...habrá _alguien _que tenga cuenta...' o '... habrá _quien _tenga cuenta...'. Suenan todas correctas pero ya sobran palabras para un simple comentario que no espera respuesta.
Perdonadme por poner tanto ejemplo, pero es lo que más me gustaría encontrar cuando soy yo el que busca respuestas.


----------



## Julvenzor

Peterdg said:


> Sí. Es algo de ciertas partes de AL. En España nunca sigue un subjuntivo presente después de un "si" condicional ni después de un "sí" partitivo o completivo (como en este caso). Sin embargo, es posible encontrar el subjuntivo después de un "si" partitivo por ejemplo en México.
> 
> En 1973 (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española), la RAE todavía decía que, en preguntas indirectas, había que emplear el indicativo. En la NGLE, matizan esa opinión y dicen que es posible encontrar el subjuntivo en ciertas partes de AL.




Pues la verdad Peter es que yo preferiría el subjuntivo sin pensármelo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Julvenzor said:


> Pues la verdad Peter es que yo preferiría el subjuntivo sin pensármelo.



Pues yo me pregunto si "seas" andaluz 
No, ese uso no existe aquí, piénsalo.


----------



## juan082937

_SantiWR_ said:


> Pues yo me pregunto si "seas" andaluz
> No, ese uso no existe aquí, piénsalo.



La oración :

"Me pregunto si la gente *que no sabe leer tenga* una cuenta en facebook ( indirect question)
if the doubt is about its account in FACEBOOK the subjunctive is okay.

después del 'si' sigue : *'sabe leer' (prótasis) *es indicativo pero *tenga una cuenta *es subjuntivo (apódosis)

Nota : puede ir también en futuro
tendrá
Tiene connotación de futuro.


Me pregunto si eres andaluz y mañana tengas acento francés.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Yo, como Julvenzor, no veo mal el subjuntivo tras la subjunción sustantiva _si_ en ciertos casos —no en el que plantea Santi en el que sí optaría por el indicativo—: especialmente cuando se refiere a futuro (_No sé si venga_).

En cuanto al subjuntivo/indicativo en la oración de relativo referida a su antecedente _gente_, creo que ambas opciones son perfectamente posibles: el indicativo califica directamente a esa gente y el subjuntivo selecciona a la gente frente a la que no cumple esa condición. Curiosamente parece que la no inclusión del determinante (_*la* gente_) favorece la opción del subjuntivo.


----------



## chamyto

Peterdg said:


> Sí. Es algo de ciertas partes de AL. En España nunca sigue un subjuntivo presente después de un "si" condicional ni después de un "sí" partitivo o completivo (como en este caso). Sin embargo, es posible encontrar el subjuntivo después de un "si" partitivo por ejemplo en México.
> 
> En 1973 (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española), la RAE todavía decía que, en preguntas indirectas, había que emplear el indicativo. En la NGLE, matizan esa opinión y dicen que es posible encontrar el subjuntivo en ciertas partes de AL.



Muchas gracias por la explicación, Peterdg.


----------



## Julvenzor

_SantiWR_ said:


> Pues yo me pregunto si "seas" andaluz
> No, ese uso no existe aquí, piénsalo.




Aunque no haya sido su propósito, me parece una postura muy absurda por decir poco. Nadie habla exactamente como ese arquetipo preconcebido para una zona concreta. Sí, "soy" andaluz y eso sólo se ve marcado por el nacimiento, no por mi familia ni mi propio nivel cultural. A mí me son normales frases tales como: No sé si *tenga* dinero encima. Referidas al presente.

Un saludo.


----------



## micafe

swift said:


> En mi uso, y en el uso con el que estoy familiarizado, se construiría 'si + futuro': _me pregunto si tendrá_​.



De acuerdo. Me parece que ambas frases son correctas:
*
"...me pregunto si tiene..." *y* "...me pregunto si tendrá..."*

Y la diferencia en el significado es muy pequeña. 

Este uso del futuro es mucho más común que si fuera en realidad una acción que se va a llevar a cabo en el futuro. (perdón por la repetición)


----------



## Milton Sand

micafe said:


> De acuerdo. Me parece que ambas frases son correctas:
> *
> "...me pregunto si tiene..." *y* "...me pregunto si tendrá..."*
> 
> Y la diferencia en el significado es muy pequeña.
> 
> Este uso del futuro es mucho más común que si fuera en realidad una acción que se va a llevar a cabo en el futuro. (perdón por la repetición)


Opino igual; ahí, futuro mejor que presente y en indicativo.

We use the future tense often (and specially in this case, _Me pregunto si esa gente tendrá perfil_) to bring as sense of conjecture meaning something like: "I wonder if it will turn out that those people have a profile."

Let's say that's the Spanish's style.



Julvenzor said:


> No sé si *tenga* dinero encima.


Creo que es porque esa oración es negativa; y también admite indicativo en la subordinada. La diferencia es de sentido: "no sé si *tenga*" es como con un matiz subjetivo de 'no me atrevo a afirmar tal'; mientras que "no sé si *tiene*" sugiere un objetivo y escueto 'carezco de esa información'. 

"Me pregunto si tenga dinero" me suena bien raro. Me pregunto si haya/habrá/ha de ser una cuestión regional.


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

juandiego said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo, como Julvenzor, no veo mal el subjuntivo tras la subjunción sustantiva _si_ en ciertos casos —no en el que plantea Santi en el que sí optaría por el indicativo—: especialmente cuando se refiere a futuro (_No sé si venga_).
> 
> En cuanto al subjuntivo/indicativo en la oración de relativo referida a su antecedente _gente_, creo que ambas opciones son perfectamente posibles: el indicativo califica directamente a esa gente y el subjuntivo selecciona a la gente frente a la que no cumple esa condición. Curiosamente parece que la no inclusión del determinante (_*la* gente_) favorece la opción del subjuntivo.



chico, impresionante tu disertación, pero ¿quieres decir que la puede seguir alguien que esté aprendiendo español y necesite una respuesta clara?
o debo ser yo, que peco de ignorante.
por eso veo más útiles los ejemplos, que al fin y al cabo es como aprendemos a hablar cuando somos niños.

un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Ivan Ferrer said:


> chico, impresionante tu disertación, pero ¿quieres decir que la puede seguir alguien que esté aprendiendo español y necesite una respuesta clara?
> o debo ser yo, que peco de ignorante.
> por eso veo más útiles los ejemplos, que al fin y al cabo es como aprendemos a hablar cuando somos niños.
> 
> un saludo


Como bien dices, _cuando somos niños_. Esa capacidad se va perdiendo con la edad. Está probado que esa capacidad para asimilar una lengua extranjera como lo hacemos de niño, desaparece a eso de los 10 o 12 años. Para la mayoría de los alumnos adultos, les es imposible aprender una lengua extranjera sin explicación gramatical. Lo de poder aprender una lengua extranjera sin esfuerzo, es un mito descomunal.

Estamos aquí en un foro lingüístico; creo que cualquiera merece una explicación correcta y completa; que lo utilice o no es completamente su decisión pero por lo menos, tiene la posibilidad de hacerlo.


----------

